# Poll- second best Bible translation



## Scott1 (Oct 25, 2008)

What is your preferred _second_ version of the Bible?

That is what version would you use to compare translations to your primary use version?

For example, if the ESV was your first choice, NKJV might be a second choice.


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 25, 2008)

1st KJV, 2nd NKJV, 3rd ESV


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 25, 2008)

I would definitely say that NKJV is the second-best Bible translation out there (with KJV being first). I guess I am a little biased, though. I grew up with the NKJV, memorized Scripture from it, and read it every day.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 25, 2008)

ASV, 2nd to AV.


----------



## CDM (Oct 25, 2008)

1. KJV
2. NKJV
3. Esv
4. NASB


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2008)

1. Esv
2. NKJV
3. Niv
4. NASB


----------



## RTaron (Oct 25, 2008)

This one has two names.

The Third Millennium Bible® (TMB®), or New Authorized Version NAV

They couldn't decide on the name, but it is very delightful to read. I have it on my pocket PC. Download for free at:

Products Page for the Third Millennium Bible (TMB), New Authorized Version (NAV)


----------



## Grymir (Oct 26, 2008)

Geneva. With Leather. And Beza'a name in it!!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2008)

*Translation Preferences*
1. ESV
2. HCSB
3. NASB
4. NKJV
5. MINE*
6. NIV

* McFadden Inspired New Edition 

*Study Bibles*
1. ESV Study Bible
2. Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (NIV yech!)
3. Reformation Study Bible
4. NET (with notes)
5. The Apologetics Study Bible
6. NIV Study Bible
7. Holman Illustrated Study Bible
8. MacArthur Study Bible

Sorry, folks, I was thinking of listing the Life Application (NLT), Life In The Spirit, Rainbow Study Bible, 
Scofield Study Bible, Spirit Filled Life, Blackaby Study Bible, Maxwell Leadership Bible, The Green Bible, Serendipity Bible, The Woman's Bible, etc.

In honor of Tim (Grymir), here are the KJV study Bibles popular on the market today . . .

Dake Annotated
African/People of Color
Life Application
Life In The Spirit
Rainbow Study Bible
Ryrie Study Bible
Scofield

I'm not sure that any of them are all that "Reformed."


----------



## yeutter (Oct 26, 2008)

ASV is my top critical text version. 
the Authorized Version is my first choice.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 26, 2008)

You mean there's more than the ESV???  Well I guess there is the NASB.


----------



## jambo (Oct 26, 2008)

1. NASB
2. ESV
3. NIV (by way of a contrast)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 26, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> 1st KJV, 2nd NKJV, 3rd ESV



Ditto


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 26, 2008)

1) Geneva/HCSB/NASB (tie)
2) ESV (so I guess it's really number 4?)
3) NKJV
4) NIV (our church uses it, so I have to be familiar)

Dunno where I would put the KJV. I guess it's in its own category. Not better or worse than these necessarily, just different maybe?


----------

